# Charles Neils Videos..Great!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's the whole list of videos available on Charles' site, In The Workshop:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=InTheWorkshop#g/u

Some furniture built by Charles!





:thumbsup: bill


----------

